
When an AI finally kills someone, who will be responsible? - raleighm
https://www.technologyreview.com/s/610459/when-an-ai-finally-kills-someone-who-will-be-responsible/
======
Quequau
From my perspective, looking at past debates on liabilities. It's probably not
going to be an issue when AI finally kills some single person but rather when
it comes to light that many people have been killed or injured through a
design flaw or other problem that the manufacturer was aware of but chose to
ignore.

